# garage door spring broke



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

anyone know where i can buy new springs for a garage door around westland area for a reasonable price. thanks. i think its 37"long.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

What kind of spring is it?


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Menards, Home Depot, and Lowes all sell replacement springs for almost types of garage doors.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Sears


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There are many sizes of springs. The wrong springs can be dangerous. If it has two springs both need to be changed and they must match. The weight of the door determines what springs are needed.

A friend had gone to a local lumber yard. This happened to be a place I had worked for but quit because of there stupid operation. It was a tortion spring door. After winding the springs up to the normal tension. I got down off the ladder. When I pulled the open the lock that was holding the door down the door flew up like it was going out the back wall of the garage. 

I do not know how door stayed in the tracks. After trying a few times to get it right, I told my buddy to get ahold of the garage door company in Ludington to get it fixed. They were surprized that we weren't killed because they were totally the wrong springs.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think it's .267-1-3/4-37" if that helps. I will check when I get home to see if there is a maker stamped on it. Thanks


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

It could be .262. I have it wrote down at hone


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

It could be .262. I have it wrote down at home.


----------



## Another Fisherman (Jan 17, 2010)

On torsion springs you need to know 4 things. Hand (right or left), wire size, inside diameter, and length. Always measure the broken one cuz they grow about 3" when their wound up. Closest wire sizes to what you need on the size you wrote above would be a .262 or a .273
Let me know, might be able to ship them to you.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Another Fisherman (Jan 17, 2010)

Also torsion springs are above the door where extension springs stretch down the sides of the upper tracks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

These are torsion springs.


----------



## Another Fisherman (Jan 17, 2010)

Check the wire size again. There is a big difference between a 262 and a 273 wire. These must be on a old wood door cuz these wire sizes lift alot of weight 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's a 8' heavy door 2 car.I don't think it's wood.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

. The house was built in 2000


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Another Fisherman said:


> Check the wire size again. There is a big difference between a 262 and a 273 wire. These must be on a old wood door cuz these wire sizes lift alot of weight
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's going be .262.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just PM Polarbear and be done with it.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and replace both while u r doing it. They have lifespans based on # of times it is wound and unwound. If one bbroke the other is not far behind

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chumpchange (Jan 24, 2011)

Be carfull very dangerous twisting that spring....if its that kind. call Tonys door company he works alone is in Redford and very cheap ive known him for 35 years he will hook you up . tell him Andy sent ya..his number is 313 671 6731 .


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

shoeman said:


> just pm polarbear and be done with it.


x2


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Burksee said:


> x2



What kind of name is Burksee anyway???? LMAO


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Just PM Polarbear and be done with it.


agreed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> What kind of name is Burksee anyway???? LMAO


:lol:...nice reference.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ih772 said:


> :lol:...nice reference.


We don't miss much...LOL

as for Darrin, never seen a ladder on his truck.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> We don't miss much...LOL...


No you don't  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Some guys just like to self-destruct. :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> Some guys just like to self-destruct. :lol:


Yep. :lol:


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I re-measured when I got home and they were .250-1-3/4-37". I found a pair that will be delivered tomorrow. If this don't work out like I plan then I will be looking for someone to install a garage door. Lol! Thanks again


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As mentioned, if you've never messed with garage door springs like this be careful. If you do decide to get someone to repair it or replace it and you don't search out Polarbear/Darrin here on the site you'd be doing yourself and you garage door a great injustice.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Polar Bear is da man.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I definitely will call PB if don't think I can do it or if I have any issues. Thanks again and I will post a update tomorrow.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

There are some really good on-line tutorials on how to replace the torsion springs. I just did it this spring and its pretty simple if you follow the directions and safety precautions.


EDIT: Here's the link I used.
torsion spring replacement.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> There are some really good on-line tutorials on how to replace the torsion springs. I just did it this spring and its pretty simple if you follow the directions and safety precautions.


Why not just spend a night at a Holiday Inn Express? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

And another vote for Polarbear (Darrin).

It IS doable by yourself, but do yourself a favor and have someone familiar with it do the work! I've done it but for the amount of time you'll spend doing it CORRECTLY and the RISK of injury, LET A PRO DO IT.

Darrin is da man!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Burksee said:


> x2


X3, no ladder needed.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

I just had pb work on a friends house yesterday.
We got to catch up on each others lives .
He is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet. 
Unless you have the proper spring tools , don't risk it.
Let Darrin and his 6'7" frame do it.
No ladder needed.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Darrin will take care of you, its not worth trying to do it yourself and getting hurt.....and like mentioned one of the nicest guys you will ever meet......Mack


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jpollman said:


> And another vote for Polarbear (Darrin).
> 
> It IS doable by yourself, but do yourself a favor and have someone familiar with it do the work! I've done it but for the amount of time you'll spend doing it CORRECTLY and the RISK of injury, LET A PRO DO IT.
> 
> Darrin is da man!


 

Not worth the risk to life and limb if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

It took me an hour and its done. Pretty easy job.thanks for all the information it was helpful. Thanks again!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

